# Fly fishing in the kayak



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Ive gotten pretty decent at casting out of my kayak but I haven't found any good places to cruise the flats. Anyone know of some places to try?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Johnson Beach is a great place to do it


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

NLO or the flats by shoreline


----------

